

Tesla Says It Will Now Be “Impossible to Run Out of Range Unintentionally” - mcargian
http://techcrunch.com/2015/03/19/tesla-wants-to-end-range-anxiety-with-smart-range-assurance-calculator

======
geophile
I do not understand all the hype over the Tesla S. Yes it's gorgeous, yet it
is radically different. Yes, Musk is a Jobs-level genius, aiming much, much
higher. But still.

This article explains why the Tesla S is preposterous. They have to "route
long trips with superchargers in mind". When you get to one, it takes "as
little as 20 minutes" to charge, according to Tesla. Come on, people, this is
a commuter car. Until there is a fundamental breakthrough in battery
technology, it is not suitable for long trips. And for a commuter car, the
expense is just insane.

~~~
greglindahl
Are you asserting that all of us Model S owners who take long trips don't
exist? I agree that some potential buyers are put off by the concept, but your
personal opinion about something you've never tried does not mean much for the
overall market for the car.

~~~
geophile
Of course I'm not saying that you don't exist.

I don't have to try a Tesla to know I don't want one. Having to plan so
carefully to find charging stations, and the extreme downtime to recharge
tells me as much as I need to make a decision.

I also did not say that the market doesn't exist, just that I can't understand
the reasoning of the large number of people apparently in the market.

~~~
greglindahl
The whole point of the article we're discussing is that you don't have to
"plan so carefully" anymore. And the downtime is 20 minutes after ~3 hours of
driving, which is ~10% overhead on long trips.

The plus is that your car is fully fueled every morning (if you plug in
overnight). Not to mention that the car is high performance, and can drive in
the HOV lane (if you're in a state like CA.)

If you don't value the plusses, and think that 10% overhead on long trips is
"extreme", then this isn't the car for you. For me, I take a long trip about
once per 2 months, and I enjoy the plusses a lot.

~~~
geophile
Sure, the GPS does the planning. But my choice of routes is restricted. I am
limited in the detours I can take. 10% doesn't sound extreme, but when I stop
to refuel, 20+ minutes is not appealing.

No, it definitely isn't the car for me. I think better battery technology is
one way to make the car more palatable. Another possibility is a LOT more
charging stations, combined with some sort of battery swap approach (instead
of waiting to recharge).

A few generations from now, these will be nice cars. Wouldn't be able to get
there without you early adopters, so thank you.

~~~
greglindahl
You'll be happy to know that there are a lot more charging stations in the
works, and the first battery swap station is active.

Also, you might find reading this story to be fun:

[http://www.fool.com/investing/general/2015/01/11/4-things-i-...](http://www.fool.com/investing/general/2015/01/11/4-things-
i-learned-driving-a-tesla-for-10000-miles.aspx)

